# Joined the Gator Pit Smoker Club....



## Bruce B (Apr 24, 2005)

VERY NICE!!!!!! From what I hear you will be very satisfied with your choice, Ritch and his crew do excellent work.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2005)

all I can say is.....DANG!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello Adrian,
Texas John here.  You made a wise choice on your pit.  Thats my pit in the pics and I couldn't be happier.  I was so impressed with it that when I picked it up I put a budget mobile pit on layaway that sounds like the horizontal on your pit.  Enjoy it you will love it.


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2005)

Very good looking pit.=D>   Only thing I might  have wanted to change is to put larger dia wheels on it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 25, 2005)

Moving to general BBQ :!:

Can't wait to see yours Adrian...when do you get delivery of it?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2005)

Adrian, you cooking in Brooklyn or the Catskills with that bad boy? If in Brooklyn, I can be there in 45 mins. for a dinner!  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2005)

Okay, and I'll bring Rob O.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2005)

Port Washington.


----------

